# Awning Lights



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

I know it's a silly mod but...I've been debating on these pretty awning lights (prismatic globe lights) for our 250rs. Our dealer sells them for $100 (cdn). They don't come with bulbs but they do have clips to attach to the awning channel. Anyone have these? Worth it? My other option is to buy a set of solar lights. Or maybe both... one set for when we don't have power and the pretty ones for when we do. My husband thinks they might look tacky but I think they look like fun!

Anyone else have lighting ideas?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tacky? Not even close to some of the tacky one I have seen. One Hundred seems a bit high, you should look on line at Camping World, they have a selection that may be a better fit for you then the local dealers selection. You will want to have about 1 ligh per foot of awning.

We have a set that looks like small Coleman lanterns.


----------



## julie (Aug 10, 2010)

We have a set of those, we really like them but thinking about getting a dimmer for them. Couldn't find any bulbs smaller than 40 watts and with 6 lights they are really bright. And yes check Camping World web sit they cost much less.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

jacsar said:


> ...they might look tacky...


Tacky? Isn't that the point? They are sometimes referred to as "tacky lights" for a reason.
Our lights do a nice job of complementing our cheesy plastic flamingos.









Gilligan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Gilligan said:


> Gilligan


Crap....you are still around? Keep your damn hands off my 340FBH!!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I use a rope light mounted permanently in plastic track mounted in the spare groove in the roll-up tube. No need to get them out and/or put them away all the time, they just roll up with the awning. The problem I have with hanging lights is that if I set up my awning with a slight slope away from the camper the head clearance is not high enough to clear hanging lights - I hate banging my head on the lights all the time. My rope light solves that problem as well. The only downside to the rope light is that they are not at all gaudy!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

julie said:


> We have a set of those, we really like them but thinking about getting a dimmer for them. Couldn't find any bulbs smaller than 40 watts and with 6 lights they are really bright. And yes check Camping World web sit they cost much less.


x2 on the dimmer - they are bright! I've acquired vintage 70's Budweiser beer can lights. They give off the perfect amount of light....


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Gilligan


Crap....you are still around? Keep your damn hands off my 340FBH!!
[/quote]
Whoa, did you order a 340FBH? That's a cool looking floor plan, with 1-1/2 baths! There was a second new Sydney model on Keystone's web site, but I see it's gone now. Perhaps Gilligan completely screwed that one up and they had to abandon ship....


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Gilligan


Crap....you are still around? Keep your damn hands off my 340FBH!!
[/quote]
Whoa, did you order a 340FBH? That's a cool looking floor plan, with 1-1/2 baths! There was a second new Sydney model on Keystone's web site, but I see it's gone now. Perhaps Gilligan completely screwed that one up and they had to abandon ship....
[/quote]

Keystone's plan was to build the prototype on August 8th. But due to waiting on materials, that was pushed back "a couple of weeks". I am certainly not one to order things site unseen. We want to have a new unit prior to surprising our kiddies with a trip to Fort Wilderness for spring break, so I was hopeful to be able to list and sell our unit before this season is over and get our new unit on order. Hopefully that prototype will be build soon (without Gilligan's help) and they will be able to release the model to the production team soon after.

To the OP; we use the same lights (read: same exact strand) (circa 1975ish) that I grew up using while camping as a child with our family with a couple of additional strands added. So ours are more of a sentimental thing for us; not to mention a fun story topic.


----------



## Great Lakes camper (Aug 12, 2010)

We bought some outdoor lights at Target. Probably most retailers (Walmart, Meijer, Bed Bath and Beyond) sell these type. We used to clip them to the awning with clothes pins, but recently found hooks at a camper sales store that slide right into a track on the awning. Simple and quick to install and much cheaper than the ones you are thinking of buying. I think they were 20 bucks per set. We got 2 sets and it is plenty long enough to go the length of the awning.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Great Lakes camper said:


> We bought some outdoor lights at Target. Probably most retailers (Walmart, Meijer, Bed Bath and Beyond) sell these type. We used to clip them to the awning with clothes pins, but recently found hooks at a camper sales store that slide right into a track on the awning. Simple and quick to install and much cheaper than the ones you are thinking of buying. I think they were 20 bucks per set. We got 2 sets and it is plenty long enough to go the length of the awning.


We're using multi-color led's that I picked up at lowes in a 18' rope light for like $20 on sale. I got 2 and I wrap up any tree I can reach from the awning. ---Mike


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are going to get the lights, I highly suggest you get a dimmer for them, they are waaaayyy toooo bright, and you will have some peeved neighbors if you were to leave them on overnight too. I would be one of them. I have had someone with them next to me, and even with my windows tinted and the shades down and closed it was like daylight shining in my windows.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Wew always turn ours off completely at bedtime. The nice thing about them is they are not as bright as leaving the very bright main front porch light on which a lot of people do. It's also nice to have a distinctivly lit camper for yor kids to find their way back from the showers or out playing at night.----Mike


----------



## WayneBama (Mar 11, 2011)

We have these same lights and we are happy with them, we turn them off at bed time or 10PM which ever comes first. We don't have a dimmer but it sounds like a good idea, but I would still turn them off during quiet time...


----------



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

We bought the lights. Love them! Here's a pic of the kids enjoying the ambiance during outdoor movie night. Too fun! Having said that though...every now and then I look at them and think "would beer can lights be classier?"









We turned them off at night and I plan to look in to a dimmer. I didn't think they were too bright with the 40w bulbs in them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jacsar said:


> We bought the lights. Love them! Here's a pic of the kids enjoying the ambiance during outdoor movie night. Too fun! Having said that though...every now and then I look at them and think "would beer can lights be classier?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No comment about the lights but I did notice you have the wash cloth over the faucet and the hand towel over the support wire. Why not fold down the towel rack on the front of the outside cook center and use that?


----------



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

Well CamperAndy...that would be because I didn't even notice there was a towel rack! I'm going out there to have a look! Maybe I should post more pics so you can point out the other things I missed!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jacsar said:


> Well CamperAndy...that would be because I didn't even notice there was a towel rack! I'm going out there to have a look! Maybe I should post more pics so you can point out the other things I missed!


Your not the only one to miss the rack, I went most of the first season with my 05 28rss before I noticed it.

BTW pictures are worth a thousand words so you would be surprised by what gets noticed by others.


----------

